# Mehrere Bilder in After Effects abspielen



## Ron Damon (13. März 2007)

Hallo miteinander, 

also ich habe eine Frage die hier bereits gestellt wurde, nur ging es in dem Beitrag zuvor um Flash (siehe hier: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/flash/248045-einzelbildanimation-einfuegen.html) 

Um was es mir geht: 
Meine kleine Animation ist nun fertig gerendert (mehrere einzelne Bilder) und nun möchte ich diese einzelne Bilder (.tga Datei) in After Effects importieren und abspielen. Wenn ich das ganze als footage importiere, werden alle Bilder übereinander gestapelt. Nun möchte ich mir die Arbeit ersparen, die einzelne Bilder Frame für Frame richtig anzupassen. 
Wie könnte ich das in After Effects noch lösen? 

Ich würde mich für jede Hilfe freuen.  

Gruß Ron


----------



## axn (13. März 2007)

Durch anhaken der Option "...Sequenz" im Importieren Dialog.  

mfg

axn


----------



## Ron Damon (13. März 2007)

Vorerst danke für deine Hilfe. 
Nun hat sich eine neue Frage ergeben: wenn ich das ganze als Sequenz (in meinem Fall Targa Sequenz) importiere ist die Alpha Maske weg. Meine importierte Animation läuft dann  vor einem schwarzen Hintergrund. Diese sollte aber keinen haben, da ich den Hintergrund über AF einsetzen wollte. Idee wie ich das beheben kann?


----------



## axn (13. März 2007)

Sicher dass das nicht die schwarze - weil nicht vorhandene - Hintergrundebene in AFX ist? Sicher dass die TGA Sequenz einen Alphakanal hat? Kontrolle über Rechtsklick auf Footage im Projektfenster - Footage interpretieren - Footage einstellen. Dort sollten die Alpha-Optionen anwählbar sein...

mfg

axn


----------

